# JSF Uhrzeitausgabe Problem



## y0dA (29. Jun 2007)

Hi!
Also ich habe ein Formular, welches Daten erfasst, jene Daten werden mit einem util.Date in die DB geschrieben. Weiters werden jene erfassten Daten auf der Seite angezeigt und hierbei wird schlichtweg ein falsche Uhrzeit beim Datum angezeigt (genau um 2 Stunden - Bsp: soll: 12:30 ist: 10:30).

Anzeigt wird das Ganze in einer datatable:

```
...
<h:outputText value="#{element.date}"styleClass="txtklein">
   <f:convertDateTime locale="#{labels.locale}" type="both" />
</h:outputText>
```

Locale:

```
locale=de_DE
```

Ich nehme an dass etwas bei convertDateTime passiert und die Uhrzeit verfälscht, denn wie shcon gesagt dass Datum wird korrekt geladen.

Weiß jemand Rat?

mfg


----------



## Halunken-Joe (29. Jun 2007)

Das klingt danach als ob als Zeitzone nicht MESZ (Mitteleuropaische Sommerzeit - Berlin oder auch GMT-1) akzeptiert wird sondern GMT (Greenwich Mean Time). 

Kontrolliere doch bitte einmal das Datum des Servers auf dem die Anwendung läuft. Unter Linux würde das folgendermassen aussehen:

date
Fri Jun 29 17:00:47 GMT-1 2007

unter Windows weiß ich grad nicht ...


----------



## freez (29. Jun 2007)

Ich hatte das selbe Problem.

Meine Lsöung ist diese Zeile: 


```
<f:convertDateTime timeZone="Europe/Berlin" />
```

Das locale Attribut hat da bei mir nichts bewirkt bei dem Problem


----------



## freez (29. Jun 2007)

Übrigens ist der Befehl unter Windows der selbe "date"


----------



## y0dA (2. Jul 2007)

Hi!
Zunächst bekomme ich anscheinend einen Timestamp aus der Oracle DB - sprich das Model ist zwar util.Date aber es steht dann ein Timestamp drinnen.
Bsp Wert:

```
2007-06-29 13:14:37.0
```

Ich hab nun in die Konsole (immo läuft es bei mir ja auf local host) "date" eingegeben - bekomme aber nur das Datum angezeigt (ohne Zeitzone oder Uhrzeit). Weiter habe ich auch in der JSP

```
timeZone="Europe/Berlin" />
```
eingegeben.

Resultat, ich bekomme noch immer eine Uhrzeit welcher 2h fehlen. :/

**EDIT**
Ok, dass mit der timeZone funktioniert doch! Jedoch verstehe ich nicht ganz weshalb man dies nicht auch mit locale lösen kann - zumal es bei meiner letzten Applikation funktioniert hat....myFaces macht anscheined was es will ;/

Also danke für eure Hilfe.


----------

